# clinton river



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

i just got a Q. for everyone....

i fish the clinton river a few time's a year ,mainly when i cant get up north and i have caught a few steelies and one salmon but...........why is the fishing not better,the river is not that bad it's got good structure,gravel some deep holes(found these when tryin to cross in a bad spot) i've seen fish on bed's spawnin, what gives? the reason i ask is i'll prob. hit it this weekend since its easter i wont be able to get up north (i,ve tried the jesus was a fisherman exscuse,wont work )so just interested in the stocking report ,so i pulled it up and it says on 10/21/2002 dnr stocked 197,876 and then on 10/30/2002 they stocked 75,757 i know those fish will take a few years to return but if they do this every year .....where are all those fish? they where between 2.88 and 3.36 inches when stocked,that got somthin to do with it cus that seem's pretty small.

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I think it might have something to do with where the Clinton feeds into St. Clair. The spillway diverts alot of the flow from the river and makes it alot less aluring to spawning fish. Not only that, but the steelies have along way to go all the way from Huron/ Erie to get to the Clinton. I doubt many of them spend much time in St. Clair or the surrounding waters. It sure looks like it should get a great run, gravel runs, deep holes good current. Then again if every stream that looks good held fish I would not need to read these reports.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Well, 


The fish ARE there, you've seen them yourself on the beds ( at times ). I think the real issue is how the river is fished! 


Steelhead are spooky fish in shallow water, and there is a lot of foot traffic on that river an noone makes any attempt at being unseed. For the most part everyone just walks right up to the river standing tall and begins casting. Ever notice how fishing is good in the morning ( before the crowd) and good in the evening (after the crowd leaves)? I remember bygone days fishing the platte river, when if you put a fish down you'd have to wait hours for for it to resume hopeing noone would come walking through. Most of the guys keep chunking spawn at fish in deeper holes that have been put down from all the traffic., and every now and then you get a taker. It's been a slow year with the water down and ice problems to boot but, the fish are comming in and will probably peak in two weeks max. If the traffic weren't there, they'd be rolling in the gravel spawning which is the reason they're there to begin with. 

I believe if everyone attempted a little more stealth and stayed out of the river unless fishing a spotted fish, it would be like shooting fish in a barrel. I'ts none of my business how anyone fishes mind you but my comments are my opinion based on my observations. 

I dont think theres much wrong with the river: The fish are there!


Toddfather


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

You know you have a good point, i dont go to the clinton with the same attitude of stealth that i go to the PM with. 

I got a 11#male two years ago out of the clinton , but last year i watched a female on a bed for a good part of a morning and no males ever came up to her, i guess it just makes ya wonder if there are fish just hangin out under cover like your sayin. i'm gonna go real early saterday morning,maybe fri if i dont have to work, i'll try gettin away from the crowds at yate's and gettin a better mind frame for this river,i'll post on it saterday night......thanks!

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

Fish the undercuts and the wood.

FD


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

FWIW, another stocking took place this past weekend.

They were put in where the river crosses Ryan Rd. in Shelby Township.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Good Luck

I was there 7:30 am and the parking lot was full. It's not even worth it on the weekend. No fish jumping the dam, no fish seen. Suckers are everywhere. I hope the run isn't over


----------



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

I just wanted to add that I fish the Clinton all the time. I have caught quite a few steelhead and some monster browns. I enjoy the river and think it has the opertunity to produce big if you know where and when to fish. I won't give up any holes but would be willing to take some of you with me anytime you want. To me it seems to go by year. I mean..some years you can't keep the fish off your line and others, you could fish every minute of every day and not produce a thing. I guess you have to take the good with the bad. I can usualy be found out there any weekend from May-August if the fish are in.

Chuck


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by cscitney _
> *I can usualy be found out there any weekend from May-August if the fish are in.*


What are you catching on the clinton between May- august, carp? Pike?
I have never seen any steelie spawning after april and am curious?

Feel free to PM me


----------



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

Browns......again if you know where to find them they are in the river all year long. If you send me an email [email protected] I will tell you where.

Chuck


----------



## huntermike (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cscitney _
> *I just wanted to add that I fish the Clinton all the time. I have caught quite a few steelhead and some monster browns. I enjoy the river and think it has the opertunity to produce big if you know where and when to fish. I won't give up any holes but would be willing to take some of you with me anytime you want. To me it seems to go by year. I mean..some years you can't keep the fish off your line and others, you could fish every minute of every day and not produce a thing. I guess you have to take the good with the bad. I can usualy be found out there any weekend from May-August if the fish are in.
> 
> Chuck *


take me! take me!  
that would be cool. i fish it somewhat often and wouldnt mind learning a new trick or two! ill be you net man...although you probably dont use a net, neither do i... ill still be your net man.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Those are big number of fish planted. The problem could be that Steelhead must stay in their natal river for at least 1 year after the are hatched, before they smolt out to the Ocean or Great Lake. The size fish you are referring to are not old enough to smolt - most smolts are 10" - 16 ". I am sure some of these planters migrate out to the lake when the river starts to run warmer than they can tolerate, but at that size, they are easy prey for a lot of gamefish.
Most of the Steelhead planted around Michigan are old/large enough to smolt when they are planted. Of course it costs more to raise the fish for the additional amount of time needed to get them that large.
Planting a lot more smaller fish does not necessarily mean there will be a larger returning year class of fish. From what I understand of the Clinton river, it gets way too warm in Summer to support viable natural reproduction.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll tell you what, the article about the steelhead plants must have sparked ALOT of interest...I drove by at noon today only to not find a spot to park at yates AND ryan road was unbelievable in the amount of people...I am staying away from it this weekend...mabey a trip to the Au sable or something...Just a heads up as it WILL be a ZOO this weekend!


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

Thank's for the head's up N.O. have you been back out to wixom..kinda had that as a backup plan , just wondered how the crowd's out ther are.. 


STEELDRIFTER


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I was there today. Seen about a zillion suckers but no steel. Let me know what you are doing this weekend Don. I am on the white and PM. Check your PM's


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Yep, lots of people and few fish. Is it trout season yet?


----------



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

Anyone out to Yates lately? Can't believe tha ammount of fisherman. Talk about combat fishing. I'm an going to head out later this afternoon to my "secret" holes. Let you know how I do when I return.

Fish On !!

Chuck


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Just back from Yates fishless! Lots of beds downstream away from the bulk of the crowds but the fish are all down for the moment! Too much river traffic. Twilight will bring about a change as usual and the fish will become active again. I remember years ago at the platte when there was so much traffic that the steelhead would only spawn at night. 



Toddfather


----------



## steeldrifter (Apr 7, 2003)

HEY thanks ,now i dont feel so bad about gettin stuck at home today....i was gonna try to go meet SALMONATOR out ther today but couldnt get my stuff from a buddy in time....better luck next time toddfather 

STEELDRIFTER


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Don't waste your time as there hasn't been fish on them beds for about 4 days now...I think they did their bussiness and left! 

At least Trout Season is next Sat!


----------

